# BlueJ Turtle nicht gefunden



## BlueJProbs (19. Dez 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe mir BlueJ runtergeladen, da wir damit im Unterricht arbeiten.
Jetzt wollte ich wie im Unterricht Class Turtle aufrufen , aber BlueJ findet Turtle nicht.
Weiß jemand woran das liegt oder ob ich eine datei runterladen muss?
MfG


----------



## XHelp (19. Dez 2010)

Frag den Lehrer aus welcher Bibliothek es stamm. Ich kann auch mal eine Klasse schreiben, die Turtle heißt, aber das wird wohl nicht die sein, die ihr im Unterricht benutzt


----------



## BlueJProbs (19. Dez 2010)

Also ich kann ja mal den Quelltext posten.
Turtle ist eine Klasse die sich bewegen kann und dabei eine linie zieht.
Man kann damit Muster oder derartige sachen machen.
also hier:

Public class KLASSENNAME {
        private Turtle NAMEVONTURTLE ;
        public KLASSENNAME(){
                 NAMEVONTURTLE = new Turtle();
         }

***dann kommt zum beispiel ein quadrat zeichen

public void Quadrat (double l) {
    for (int i=1;i<=4;i++) {
    NAMEVONTURTLE.vor(l);
    NAMEVONTURTLE.drehe(90);
}
}



Jetzt zeigt der mir den fehler an: cannot find symbol - class Turtle


----------



## Nicer (19. Dez 2010)

Ich glaube diese Turtle Klasse zu kennen 

du musst halt am anfang deines Programms die Klasse Turtle erstmal importieren

```
import Turtle;
```

Wo genau du die bei BlueJ hinschieben musst kp , ich denke mal in den ordner in dem du das Projekt speicherst.


----------



## Gast2 (20. Dez 2010)

Vielleicht isses ja die hier:
Java/Turtle-Grafik ? ZUM-Wiki

ganz unten findeste auch den link zum download


----------



## C_A (20. Dez 2010)

Nicer hat gesagt.:


> Wo genau du die bei BlueJ hinschieben musst kp , ich denke mal in den ordner in dem du das Projekt speicherst.



Vielleicht hilft das: Fächer: Informatik - Installation unter Windows

Datenbanktreiber etc: BlueJ\lib\userlib
Erweiterungen von BlueJ: BlueJ\lib\extensions

Und nur so am Rande: ich finde es grauenvoll, wenn ein Post oder eine Email mit "MfG" endet. Heißt das: Mit frechem Grinsen? Ich lese diese Abkürzung immer öfter, irgendwie scheint das "cool" zu sein .... ich find's einfach nur unpersönlich; wenn der Schreiber sich wenigstens die Mühe gemacht hätte, "Mit freundlichen Grüßen" zu schreiben, aber nur dieses "MfG" .... ne, das geht ja mal gar nicht.

*schüttel*

Ich warte ja nur mal auf den Tag, wo sich jemand am Telefon mit "MfG" verabschiedet. 

Was spricht gegen ein ausführliches persönlicheres: "Viele Grüße" oder irgendwas Ähnliches. 

Best regards
Florian


----------



## XHelp (20. Dez 2010)

C_A hat gesagt.:


> irgendwie scheint das "cool" zu sein
> ...
> Best regards
> Florian



Unter einen deutschen Text "best regards" zu setzen ist wohl weniger cool? :bahnhof:
Außerdem ist das hier ein öffentliches Forum und keine öffentliche Korrespondenz von Staatsoberhäupten.


----------

